# net-mgmt/tcptrack broken?



## chatwizrd (Aug 2, 2012)

```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x00000008018b60dc in _pthread_mutex_init_calloc_cb () from /lib/libc.so.7
```

I have this problem on 2 FreeBSD servers running under VMWare on separate nodes. When I do simple:

[CMD=""]tcptrack -i em0[/CMD]


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD? What architecture? What version of net-mgmt/tcptrack?


----------



## chatwizrd (Aug 3, 2012)

9.0-RELEASE-p3

Amd64

Tcptrack 1.3.0


----------

